# Chickens for Greenhouse?



## MunchMeister (Jul 17, 2014)

Specifically in the fenced in Greenhouse of the school Greenhouse Club where they'd have a coop. Should I get chickens? How many? Their manure might be good for compost, and they'd be a neat addition.

I'm not sure about the size of the entire fenced area, maybe 10 meter squared with a 8 by 8m Greenhouse (a messy guess)? Is that not enough area for roaming? What if we let them roam in the grass fields around in school, would they return to the Greenhouse on their own?

For several chicks, do I need a heat lamp even when it's California (usually 60-80F now) with a Greenhouse that would be hotter?

Would it be hard to raise them? Usually 1 person visits the Greenhouse a day with a weekly meet-up, would that be sufficient to give them food and take care? Can they end up overfeeding if we just leave the food there?

I wouldn't know if we'd use them for eggs, meat, or just to have chickens. Anything else I need to know for my decision?

Thanks for reading.

P.S. The former club leader said 2 years ago she wanted chickens, and we had a small coop, but we never got chickens. I entered late (at end of Junior year, didn't know this club existed) and want to do something for my senior year.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

You also need to know who would care for them during vacation time.


----------



## MunchMeister (Jul 17, 2014)

nj2wv said:


> You also need to know who would care for them during vacation time.


Yes, that's what I mean by we visit them daily, even in the summer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I've got to ask, what's with all the meters as opposed to feet if you're in CA?

If the greenhouse is not going to be used to grow plants it might work. You're concern would be heat build up, especially if you're in S. CA. Other wise, I don't see a reason why it wouldn't work. Well, one other thought, college campus? Security or parking lot lights around that will illuminate the building during the night?


----------

